# Andrew Thomson on reasons to believe in Christ’s mission and doctrine



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 25, 2021)

73. Q. What reason have you to believe in the mission and doctrine of Christ?

1. I believe in Christ, because in Him were fulfilled a great variety of prophecies, that were uttered some ages before He appeared; and by Him were wrought many miracles, or wonderful works, which “no man could do except God were with him.” (John iii. 2). This I know on the evidence of testimony more powerful than what was ever employed to establish the truth of any other fact – the testimony of a great number of witnesses, or irreproachable characters; who showed no symptoms of enthusiasm; who were capable of judging of what they saw and heard; whose declarations were consistent, although made at different times, in different language, and in different circumstances; whose evidence was contrary at once to their strongest prejudices and their worldly interest; who, notwithstanding, gave it boldly and distinctly; who maintained it by a life of danger and suffering; and who (many of them at least) sealed it with their blood, amidst tortures and in death. ...

For more, see Andrew Thomson on reasons to believe in Christ’s mission and doctrine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

